# Some sort of bug in the tank (daphnia? Ostracods?)



## Miss Vicky (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't get pictures of them, but there's some sort of small crustacean like creature infesting my 3 gallon shrimp tank. They seem to be harmless, but they're ugly and there are thousands of them. They seem to be maybe the size of a pinhead, round, sort of beige in color and seem to prefer hanging around under floating plants, but also can be seen buzzing around the substrate and crawling on decaying leaves. Anybody know what they are and how to get rid of them (without killing my shrimp)? 

I've been scooping them out with a cup and sucking them up with a pipette, but there's just so many of them it seems neverending.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry but without pics can't tell you much. Can you try google and see if you can see a pic that matches.


----------

